# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Vé máy bay Hà Nội - Buôn mê Thuật (Plêi-ku) của hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines

## vntcvietnam

Hiện nay phòng vé VNTC đang bán vé máy bay hành trình từ Hà Nội - Buôn mê Thuật (Plêi-ku) của Hãng hàng không Việt Nam( Vietnam airlines) với tần xuất 1 chuyến bay trong 1ngày từ Hà Nội - Buôn mê Thuật (Plêi-ku).

Vietnam Airlines có các chuyến bay giữa thành phố Hà Nội và Buôn Mê Thuột với 1 chuyến bay mỗi ngày.Vào các dịp lễ, tết có thêm các chuyến bay tăng cường nhằm mang đến thuận tiện cho việc đi lại giữa hai thành phố.

Đường bay Hà Nội - Buôn Mê Thuột  là đường bay nội địa của VietNam Airlines
Giá vé  máy bay
2.300.000VND 

1.950.000VND 

1.450.000VND 

1.050.000

Các giá vé máy bay này chưa bao gồm thuế và phí  và không được bảo đảm đến khi chính thức mua vé máy bay. Mỗi giá có quy định và điều kiện áp dụng tương ứng, vui lòng đọc kỹ. Hãy lưu ý loại giá vé máy bay "Siêu tiết kiệm" không được kết hợp với loại giá vé máy bay khác.

Lưu ý:

Thời gian đóng quầy làm thủ tục lên máy bay là 30 phút trước khi chuyến bay khởi hành, vì vậy bạn cần có mặt trước chuyến bay tối thiểu là 45 phút để làm thủ tục. 

Trong trường hợp thời gian bay và lịch trình bay có thay đổi theo sự điều chỉnh của hãng hàng không Việt Nam, vui lòng xem thông tin chi tiết tại hệ thống lịch trình bay của Việt Nam Airlines, hoặc gọi điện trực tiếp cho chúng tôi để có được thông tin cần thiết và chính xác nhất.

Đối với hành khách mang quốc tịch không phải là Việt Nam:
Hộ chiếu phổ thông hoặc công vụ.
Đối với hành khách là người mang quốc tịch Việt Nam:
Hộ chiếu phổ thông hoặc công vụ.
Giấy chứng minh nhân dân được làm trong khoảng nhiều nhất từ 15 năm từ hiện tại.
Giấy chứng minh, chứng nhận của các lực lượng vũ trang
Thẻ đại biểu Quốc hội việt nam.
Thẻ Đảng viên đảng cộng sản Việt Nam.
Thẻ nhà báo
Giấy phép lái xe ôtô, môtô còn thời hạn.
Thẻ kiểm soát an ninh hàng không Việt nam
Thẻ nhận dạng của các hãng hàng không Việt Nam.
Hành khách là trẻ em khi làm thủ tục đi máy bay trên các chuyến bay nội địa phải tuân theo quy định sau:
Đối với trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi phải có giấy khai sinh 
Trường hợp trẻ em dưới một tháng tuổi chưa có giấy khai sinh thì phải có giấy chứng sinh 
Đối với trẻ em được các tổ chức xã hội đưa về nuôi dưỡng phải có giấy xác nhận của tổ chức xã hội đó
Giấy tờ của hành khách sử dụng khi đi máy bay phải đảm bảo các điều kiện sau: 
Còn giá trị sử dụng
Có ảnh đóng dấu giáp lai, trừ giấy khai sinh, giấy chứng sinh của trẻ em
Giấy xác nhận có giá trị sử dụng trong thời gian 6 tháng kể từ ngày xác nhận.
Đối với trẻ em dưới 1 tuổi đi máy bay một mình trên các chuyến bay nội địa, ngoài giấy tờ theo quy định còn phải có giấy cam kết của người đại diện theo pháp luật, phải đăng ký trước và được sự chấp thuận của hàng không.
Lưu ý khi đặt vé máy bay : 

Theo qui định của hãng hàng không Viet Nam Airlines, các chuyến bay khởi hành trong ngày sẽ được đóng chuyến trước 4h khởi hành. Để Qúy khách không bị lỡ chuyến công tác hay các công việc quan trọng mà cần bay gấp trong ngày , Quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi theo số điện thoại: 04 85 877 865 hoặc Hotlines: 090.8894.234 - 091.66.99.045 - 090.4586.495 - 0919.815.692 để có thông tin của các chuyến bay nhanh và chính xác nhất.

Liên hệ
-------------------------
Phòng vé máy bay VNTC Hà Nội 
Địa chỉ: 58/120 Trần Cung, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
Điện Thoại: 04 85 877 865
Website:Vé máy bay, Vé máy bay giá rẻ, Vé máy bay khuyến mại
Email: vntc@vntc.net

----------

